# Allied anyone?



## Scoutdog44 (Mar 6, 2018)

I just ordered an Allied Allroad and was curious if anyone else out there had one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoutdog44 (Mar 6, 2018)

Scoutdog44 said:


> I just ordered an Allied Allroad and was curious if anyone else out there had one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

